

Snap webcam photos whenever your app crashes - viclou
http://sizeof.io/snap-webcam-photos-whenever-your-app-crashes/

======
stangeek
This is awesome. What about a collective dev facepalms gallery? It would be
great to add a caption to the photo with an extract of the error message at
the time. You could actually start a meme with that!

~~~
clooth
Hey, author here! I was actually thinking of continuing the article at some
point by adding lolcommit-style error messages onto the pictures. I think it's
a great idea!

------
elwell
For added effect, add a couple lines to set volume to max and play a loud
high-pitch sine wave 400ms before image is snapped. The purpose of this is
two-fold: hilarious portraits (albeit, at the cost of one's eardrums) and
skinnerian conditioning resulting in improved code checking habits. Always
analyze code before running it.

------
hk__2
Somewhat related: lolcommits [1], which takes a webcam shot every time you
commit.

[1]:
[https://github.com/mroth/lolcommits](https://github.com/mroth/lolcommits)

------
k-mcgrady
Brilliant idea. I'll defiantly be trying this out. It might not change the
world but it's great to see fun things like this on HN from time to time. Nice
work.

------
pckill
Cool idea =) Had to add -w 1 to the arguments of imagesnap, otherwise my
camera took black images.

~~~
bede
Yes, this seems to be necessary for using Imagesnap with more recent Apple
devices.

~~~
clooth
Hey, author here. I'll update the post with that if that's the case. Thanks!

------
sreejithr
This is fun to do for when _you_ are the only one using the app (ie, early
testing). It looks like a privacy nightmare. You'll probably lose millions in
lawsuits.

Still, I think I'll have fun with this :D

~~~
b123400
No, it is not a function of the app, but a breakpoint action in XCode. It only
works when you are debugging the app.

